# Teil eines Lieder herausschneiden?



## Julia Imp. (14. August 2003)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus einem Lied im mp3 Format einen bestimmten Teil heraus schneiden kann?
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Whizzly (14. August 2003)

*aalso*

hi du,
naja also schwer is dat eigentlich nicht... brauchst eigentlich nur ein wave proggi like "wavelab" (tuts auch n magix audio studio :>)
freeware kenn ich da keine, dann kannste entweder die mp3 datei direkt aufmachen, oder musst sie vorher in .wav konvertieren, dann siehst du die wellenformdarstellung, in der du den gewünschten teil markierst, ausschneiden fertig 
wenns das war was du meintest, ansonsten weitere erläuterungen ;P

schönen tag noch
whizzly

<edit> wenn dus nich auf die reihe bekommst, sag gaanz lieb bitte, dann darfstes mir evtl schicken und ich schneids dir, aber willst ja auch was lernen, oder? *g*</edit>


----------



## Julia Imp. (14. August 2003)

Danke. Ja das meinte ich . Werde es später mal versuchen. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Julia Imp. (14. August 2003)

*Hab doch noch eine Frage..*

Hab noch ein kleines Problem. Also ich habe jetzt das Stück herausgeschnitten, aber nun ist es in .wav gespeichert, aber ich brauche es in mp3. Wie kann ich das nun umwandeln?


----------



## Whizzly (14. August 2003)

checkst du :

musicmatch 

und holst dir die jukebox, im datei menü, gibts die funktion zum konvertieren...
ansonsten googeln nach konvertierungstool oder en- bzw decoder...


schönen tag noch


----------



## Julia Imp. (14. August 2003)

Danke, hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Whizzly (14. August 2003)

aber immer gerne^^


----------

